# بداية دراسة مواد الهندسة الطبية



## eng_ahmad86 (17 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني اعضاء قسم الهندسة الطبيه سوف اقوم بدراسه بعض مواد الطبيه طبعا بعد دراسه للمواد الالكترونيه لمده 3سنوات
واستفساري هنا هو كيف احول نفسي الى مهندس طبي ناجح وماهي الخطوات الازمه لكي اتعدى مرحلة القراءه وادخل في مرحله الشرح (يعني معلومات كبيرة مثل الاعضاء الافاضل)
أخوكم 
أحمد محمد جلال ​


----------



## م. محمد الشهري (18 أغسطس 2007)

وين تدرس أخي الكريم؟


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (20 أغسطس 2007)

*بداية خير ان شاء الله*

أخي الكريم
طبعا للهندسة الطبية مجالات عدة، وممكن انك تختص في احد هذه المجالات مع اخذ فكرة بسيطة عن المجالات الأخرى.
بما انك تدرس المواد الالكترونية اذن راح تتيح لك ان تدرس التخطيط الكهربائي للأعضاء الجسم بكل سهولة، فمثلا اذا تريد ان تدرس عن التخطيط الكهربائي للقلب، يجب ان تأخذ فكرة عن تشريح وفسلجة القلب وبعد ذلك وبمساعدة خلفيتك الالكترونية ستستطيع ان تلم بهذا الجهاز أوغيره.
فكل ما عليك هو ان تحدد المجال الذي ترغب في دراسته والذي يلائم مهاراتك الهندسية وبعدها تبحث عن المبادئ الطبية لهذا المجال، والله الموفق.

مع الشكر


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (20 أغسطس 2007)

اهلا بك اخي الكريم...
اخي الكريم هناك ما يسمي بالقياسات الحيوية للجسم البشري ولكن مع الممارسة يمكن معرفتها، الفائدة من القياسات الحيوية ان المهندس الالكتروني يستطيع صيانة الجهاز الطبي ولكن لايمكنه معايرة الجهاز بسبب عدم معرفة القراءات الخاصة به، لتجاوز هذه العقبة انصحك بمراجعة فهرست قسم الهندسة الطبية حيث انه يحتوي على مواضيع ممتازة جدا بها الفائدة ان شاء الله..

جمع الاعضاء لن يبخلوا عليك في اي استفسار اخي الكريم.
وفقك الله.


----------

